# Odd growth inside turkey



## Carpn

When I went to breast out my longbeard from Monday everything seemed normal . Till I went to remove the 2nd breast . 
Any idea what this could be ?


----------



## miked913

No idea but I'll be following to see if anyone know! Congratulations on the bird though!


----------



## Guest

That is most definitely a strange thing. Maybe send the pic to the ODNR and see what they think.


----------



## snag

I wonder if turkeys get tumors. Doesn't look good.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

He was a smoker


----------



## ducky152000

never seen that ever! looks like a bunch of small livers. very very odd. i would ask odnr. and would not eat it.


----------



## Carpn

ducky152000 said:


> never seen that ever! looks like a bunch of small livers. very very odd. i would ask odnr. and would not eat it.


That's a good description . I sent some pics to a DNR buddy . He's forwarded em to a couple biologists and so far no one knows what it is , and hasn't seen anything like it before .


----------



## Shad Rap

Was that inside the breast or on it?..an old blood clot maybe?..


----------



## erik

could this be it cant figure out how to post a link to outdoorhub
HUNTING NEWS

*Study: Gruesome Tumor-causing Turkey Virus Now in 17 States*
*BY: *
Daniel Xu +


*POSTED: *2/12/15https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.out...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGfGmibdor9KCpQ3sT3XbY0dZc64g


----------



## Carpn

It was between the meat and the breast bone , in the little pocket of membrane that's there . 

They were kinda flat but round , like a good skipping rock . Most pulled free easily . They didn't have any blood supply to them. 

That's a good theory on the blood clot . I could see that being a possible cause.


----------



## Flathead76

Looks nasty Jake. I don't think that I would eat it.


----------



## Carpn

I'm not planning on eating it . Gonna make a few calls today and see if they'd possibly issue me another tag since my family needs turkey meat to survive the spring ..lol . I doubt they'll do anything tho .


----------



## Kenlow1

Keep us informed on what the biologist has to say if they get back to you-interested in their findings. What county did you take your gobbler from?


----------



## Shad Rap

Carpn said:


> It was between the meat and the breast bone , in the little pocket of membrane that's there .
> 
> They were kinda flat but round , like a good skipping rock . Most pulled free easily . They didn't have any blood supply to them.
> 
> That's a good theory on the blood clot . I could see that being a possible cause.


Thats what it looks like to me...


----------



## Carpn

Wayne county ...bird strutted and gobbled and didn't appear sick . He wasn't a boss bird tho , and usually kept his distance from the boss bird


----------



## Carpn

DNR got back to me , they even sent it to other states biologists for input . Best guess is a injury like being shot or getting a stick run in it caused the deposit . Said while its fine to eat most people toss them


----------



## anglerNpurgatory

That was my guess, old blood clots and scar tissue from buckshot maybe...


----------



## 9Left

An old injury sounds right carp... I will say tho that there's no way it's blood clots .. Even blood clots will dissolve after awhile , being inside a live animal.


----------



## Shad Rap

9Left said:


> An old injury sounds right carp... I will say tho that there's no way it's blood clots .. Even blood clots will dissolve after awhile , being inside a live animal.


A hardened blood clot will not dissolve...thats exactly what this is.


----------



## 9Left

Lol!! Thanks dr shad rap... That is NOT a freaking blood clot !!!


----------



## MuskieDan

9Left said:


> Lol!! Thanks dr shad rap... That is NOT a freaking blood clot !!!


Vet here...looks like chronic inflammation formed some granulomas. No way to tell without a microscope but it's probably an old injury or infection and should be safe to eat after trimmed away.


----------



## Carpn

MuskieDan said:


> Vet here...looks like chronic inflammation formed some granulomas. No way to tell without a microscope but it's probably an old injury or infection and should be safe to eat after trimmed away.


I couldn't bring myself to eat it. It was by far the most unappetizing thing I've ever found in a animal and I've cut up a lot of criiters. Plus once my wife saw it she swore to not eat any turkey this spring unless I got rid of it. . I'll be happy to bring the meat over for you to eat tho so it doesn't go to waste...lol


----------



## MuskieDan

Carpn said:


> I couldn't bring myself to eat it. It was by far the most unappetizing thing I've ever found in a animal and I've cut up a lot of criiters. Plus once my wife saw it she swore to not eat any turkey this spring unless I got rid of it. . I'll be happy to bring the meat over for you to eat tho so it doesn't go to waste...lol


Oh no thanks man. I have more than enough woodchuck to last me through fall...lol


----------

